# Ferret pet insurance



## crazytab (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi does anyone know of any pet insurance for ferrets, the only one I've come across is Exotic Direct, and wondered if there were any others.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

why not just keep a tin and put a set amount away weekly/monthly? Just an idea, sorry i don't know any others


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I must admit the only one of my animals that are insured is my horse. My other animals I have a tin for and just put money aside as DKDREAM suggested. It's surprising how fast the money builds up!


----------

